# 04 Eastons



## Paradox (Nov 7, 2002)

Easton will offer a 9.3mm (23 size) carbon shaft available in 340, 400 and 500 spine called the "Fatboy"

They also have a new all carbon hunting shaft called the Axis, which will feature "Hidden Insert Technology". The insert will fit inside the shaft. The end of the shaft will mate directly with your broadhead, creating better alignment.

Without having the new Easton guide in front of me I'm holding off from giving any incorrect information. Maybe GT could fill in the rest for you.

Paradox


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Is this the "fatboy" you are talking about? I was kinda hoping to see a 2512 sized ACC type of shaft.


----------



## Paradox (Nov 7, 2002)

I haven't seen that particular graphic before, but that appears to be for the Axis shaft.


----------



## xmeister (Jun 11, 2002)

x-ring,

Can you enlighten us on where to find more online info? Thanks


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

That is from the easton website:

www.eastonarchery.com

and that's about all the info they give about it


----------



## crawpytime1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*how much will they weigh*

I just wander if they will weigh about the same as the cxl carbon express. I really like how the cxl's shoot.


----------



## Paradox (Nov 7, 2002)

I don't know much about CXL's, but here's the spec's on the FatBoys:

500 spine - 7.10 grains per inch
400 spine - 7.75
340 spine - 8.30

They come with Super UNI bushings installed, and 80 or 100 grains points as well as 8/32 inserts are available for them.

Weight tolerance is + or - 2.0 grains, and straightness is +/- .005.


----------



## jameloy (Mar 20, 2003)

straightness is only .005 man i thought they would be straighter.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Eaton straightness standards are realistic. Alot of the other companies claim to be straighter but aren't. GT talked about this on a thread last week. 
Easton Carbons Straightness:
Vector: .004
Redline: .005
Lightspeed: .005
Evolution: .004
Epic: .005
Excel: .005
Buckeye: .004

So the numbers on The Fatboy are avg for Eastons all carbon shafts. I get promise you that most if not all of us won't beable to notice. But I bet that they are tougher than the other "Fat Boys" already out.


----------



## rksonic (Jan 22, 2003)

The X shaft on the Easton webpage is short for the AXIS Shaft, a new arrow that is out for 2004; it is a heavy ACC, I will post pics tomorrow. The FatBoy is that, a fat shaft adhering to the maximum 9.3 mm rule in FITA.

Pictures Tomorrow!

Ryan


----------



## c3hammer (Sep 20, 2002)

I saw some of the new FATBoys yesterday. Nice looking arrows. Cool logo too.

They are for real.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Paradox (Nov 7, 2002)

rksonic;

the AXIS is NOT a heavy ACC, it is an all carbon shaft. It's weight per spine category is similar to that of a regular ACC


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

*carbon arrows*

Have you guys ever tried Gold Tip x-cutters or Series 22 carbon arrows? They are sold in different grades with the premier being gold series. All gold series arrows are +/-.001 straightness and hand weighed on a digital scale to +/- 1 grain. They go a step farther and write the grain weight of the shafts on the barcode sticker on the bag of shafts so that an archer can request the same grain weight shafts on his next purchase. They are the finest all carbon shafts i have ever shot. Did you know the highest x count on sat at atlantic city was shot with Gold Tip 3-d pros. They have a lot of new shafts coming this year including a lightweight line of tournament arrows. Chow!


----------



## Welshman (Oct 5, 2002)

I wouldn't buy anything called the "AXIS". I'm sure it'll be discontinued within 3 years for a new and improved version that is probably already designed now.


----------



## Arrow Junkie (Oct 21, 2002)

Tim, Check the scores one more time. Nathan brooks also shot 40 X's on Saturday. He also shot 41 on Sunday. I think you were only able to hammer 31. Nathan was shooting an Easton ACC. Who won the tournament? That's right Tony Tazza shooting an Easton ACC. He also became the second archer ever to shoot a 600. Duane Price was the first person to acomplish this great feat. They were aslo shooting an Easton ACC. For as long as I can remember, Easton arrows have been used to win every pro NFAA division. 

Also, did you mean Ciao as in Good bye or were you leaving to go have some chow as in consume some food.

Hehehe!! Try again!


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

*carbon arrows*

well "arrow junkie" I wasn't saying that a ACC or Easton products haven't been used to win most tournaments. Could be from a lack of competition? The point I was bringing is that no one has done anything with a wrapped carbon shaft and yes I know Nathan shot 40x's also but I'm still shhoting the same dozen arrows I shoot in Atalntic City and yes I did shoot 40x's, choked on Sunday yes but still the accuracy of Gold Tip carbons are better than Easton wrapped carbons or any other wrapped shaft. Do you want to buy 3dz ACC's to every 1 dz GT's. It's coming Gold Tip will win a number of tournaments soon. Darryl Diehl from VA has placed extremely well with our arrows in BHFS division for a few years. Dont worry it's nice to know Easton is scrambling and their arrogance got them there.


----------



## Spumoni (Oct 21, 2003)

When the full effect of what Easton has introduced for 2004 is realized, there sure will be some "scrambling."

Since this is '04 Easton, I'll post form information about them. This press release just came out: 


_*Breakthrough in Hunting Arrow Technology *_ 


Salt Lake City, Utah, October 2003 – Easton Technical Products, manufacturer of the world’s most accurate arrows, announces NEW patent pending arrow technology. Hunting arrows have gone to the next level with this technological breakthrough from Easton – ST Slim Tech and HIT component system.

*ST Slim Tech*
Easton’s exclusive NEW patent pending ST Slim Technology produces an ultra-small diameter, carbon arrow designed specifically for bowhunters. Perfectly balanced spine, weight and small OD provide the optimum blend of penetration, kinetic energy and accuracy. Small-diameter ST arrows fly virtually unaffected by crosswinds, a benefit no other hunting arrow can promise. And super-tough ST construction makes it the most durable arrow ever. 

*Hidden Insert Technology-HIT*
Easton’s unique patent pending component system puts the critical broadhead interface directly against the ID of the shaft, eliminating variability and inaccuracy. Co-developed with leading broadhead manufacturers, HIT components are a unique system that helps bowhunters easily achieve precise broadhead alignment. 

*ST Axis Arrows*
ST Axis arrows are the first arrows manufactured by Easton with patent pending Slim Technology and HIT component system. “Our laboratory and field testing have shown us time and again that smaller diameter gives better penetration,” said Ted Palomaki, Easton’s Director of Product Development. “Just as important, we wanted to maintain compatibility with all the broadheads and points on the market today. We’ve achieved all our goals with our ST Axis.”

Tested all over the world, advanced ST technology has proven amazingly effective on every type of big game. Field testers Phil Phillips and Fred Eichler are ecstatic with the performance of ST Axis. “Besides the durability that easily allowed me to take down a water buffalo with one arrow, what I like best about Axis is its HIT component system—talk about perfect alignment for dead-on accuracy! I guess I’d have to say—Axis just plain has it all,” said Phillips, who already has 28 big game trophies to his and Axis’ credit. Eichler, a traditional archer said “Easton has added critical weight to a smaller surface area—and the result is powerful penetration.”

There should be a release on Fat Boy soon too!


----------



## RHardesty (Oct 27, 2002)

*Specs*

Guys, you got to remember with Easton straightness specs the spec is over the "entire" factory length minus two inches (that makes for a long arrow!), and is the worst you will ever see, where most other brands it is measured over a much shorter span, and is the "best" you will ever see. In other words not apples to apples, when others are run in Eastons scenario there is a resultant Big difference, and we won't even get into spine, which would be similar in response to asking Clinton about Monica, well you get the point!! 

As far as an all-carbon wrapped shaft in an Atlantic City scenario you really should take a long look at the Vector shafts these babies are IMPRESSIVE!! It is hard for me to choose between my x-10's and them. They work extremely well for FITA shooting and they are TOUGH!!


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

*carbon arrows*

Well guys it befuddles me that everyone shoots fat arrows indoors and then everyone goes super skinny outdoors. The reason I started shooting wrapped carbon in the first place was to get a happy medium between diameter and wind drag. I feel the most important factor outside is FOC and will accept aiming of the spot. I dont care if your shooting $350 x-10's you'll still have to aim off. I shoot plenty of tournaments where guys with these ultra-skinny arrows loose tons of points by a hair. Some day maybe Target archery will have the level of competition and participation that 3-d does and you'll see a lot of different types of equipment win these tournaments instead of the same few guys all the time that are basically competing against each other at every spot shoot. I have won a lot of tournaments by a couple of lines and every good 3-d shooter knows the value of a little diameter. Of course accuracy first. I'll be shooting the new Ultra-light Gold Tips this year with some serious FOC outside. It'll be tack driving setup at a 3rd the cost of x-10'S and at the end oof the year I'm sure I'll have most of them left. When I shot ACC'S, Hyperspeeds and ACE's I spent an awful lot on arrows each year. In fact it's hard to believe anyone outside of an Easton staff shooter would shoot the Hyperspeed as fragile as that arrow was. Just open your mind. Check out the new Gold Tip arrow line it will be awesome.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

> Some day maybe Target archery will have the level of competition and participation that 3-d does and you'll see a lot of different types of equipment win these tournaments instead of the same few guys all the time that are basically competing against each other at every spot shoot.


Tim,

That is one of the most remarkably ignorant/funny/silly things I have ever read from an archer who ought to know better. What is especially remarkable is how wrong it is on so many levels.

Let us just pick two, as I do not have all day.

1. Total 3d participation (which is 99% entirely in the USA) is miniscule compared to target archery participation worldwide. At least 500 to 1. Hell, _France_ has 7 times more _recurve_ shooters than the _combined membership_ of the ASA and IBO. Get out of the sticks Tim.

2. Are you trying to tell me that a 23XX size shaft is more or as competitive in an outdoor target environment as an X10? You think that comment has any credibility with anyone who has shot 70 or 90 meters in the wind ?

On what planet ?


----------



## X s 4 ever (Oct 31, 2002)

*Re: carbon arrows*



x-cutter said:


> *Well guys it befuddles me that everyone shoots fat arrows indoors and then everyone goes super skinny outdoors. *



Tim,

For your info Not everyone shoots FAT arrows indoors!!! 
I am still shooting my Easton ACE arrows indoors!!! 

My Easton Cobalt X7 2312's I did shoot them the other day just to see. To my surprise my 20 yard mark didn't change!! It's amazing the Hoyt cam & 1/2 system allows me to be able to shoot both set of arrows. With my 2002 Hoyt set up it didn't allow me to do that.
So with your observation that everyone switches to fat arrows indoors. I just had to speak-up!!

 It's pick on Tim day j/k


----------



## Aceman (Oct 28, 2003)

x-ring said:


> *Is this the "fatboy" you are talking about? I was kinda hoping to see a 2512 sized ACC type of shaft. [/B][/QUOTE]
> 
> What do you need a 2512 ACC for that kinda sounds stuipid go with the cobalts if you want to shoot a shaft like that*


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

Aceman, carefull who/what you call stupid.

Nice first post 

Sean


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

*FAT ARROWS*

OK IF YOU WANT TO TALK WORLDWIDE I WILL AGREE YOU HAVE 60% FITA RECURVE SHOOTERS IN EUROPE VS. COMPOUND. YOU CANT EVEN BEGIN TO COMPARE THE TWO AND WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME SOMEONE WON A COMPOUND PRO MENS EVENT WHICH IS WHERE YOU'LL FIND YOUR TOP ARCHERS, WITH A X-10? THE REASON YOUR X-10'S HIT IN THE SAME VICINITY AS YOUR ALUMINUMS IS THAT THE X-10 SITS LOWER IN THE REST AND THE ALUMINUM IS PROBABLY SLOWER AND THEY MEET SOMEWHERE AROUND 20 YD. cOME ON I THOUGHT YOU WERE MORE INTELLIGENT THAN THAT. IF YOUR GOING TO PICK ON ME YOU'DE BETTER KNOW WHAT YOU'RE TALKING ABOUT. AND i'M NOT TALKING ABOUT SUPER FAT BUT A HAPPY MEDIUM OUTDOORS. DAN QUINTANA JUST SHOT SEVERAL 1390+ fITA SCORES IN THE DUEL IN THE DESERT WITH A 3-39ACC NOT EXACTLY AS SKINNY AS AN X-10 NOW ARE THEY


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

*FRENCH ARCHERS*

HEY FRANCE,
I'M NOT SAYING THAT I PARTICULARY LIKE 3-D, I WOULD JUST AS SOON SOMEONE TELL ME HOW FAR THE DAMN TARGET WAS. I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT EUROPE TOO. WHEN'S THE NEXT TIME I AM GOING TO SHOOT A TOURNAMENT IN EUROPE? BY THE WAY DIDN'T THE US MEN'S COMPOUND TEAM DOMINATE?


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

Wow Tim, less than impressive sales pitch. 

This thread turned to crap all of the sudden.

Sean


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

> YOU CANT EVEN BEGIN TO COMPARE THE TWO AND WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME SOMEONE WON A COMPOUND PRO MENS EVENT WHICH IS WHERE YOU'LL FIND YOUR TOP ARCHERS, WITH A X-10?



Tim,

I am not quite sure what you are trying to say. Perhaps your shouting makes it more difficult.

Do you mean to say that Dave Cousins, Clint Freeman, and all the other Compound World Champions and 1400+ score shooters who used X10s and similar diameter arrows for every 1400+ score ever recorded, are lesser shooters than whatever compound mens pros you seem to want to refer to ? 

Or are you saying that ACC shafts really ARE as good as people who use them know they are ?

Have you been hanging out with that odd fellow from Wyoming lately ?

Your writing style seems similar in terms of... lucidity...


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

*CARBONS*

Sorry guys, 
The caps wern't meant to be shouting, I'll be a little more careful with the lingo. ACC's are great shafts but they definitely have their limitations in durability and their ability to take abuse. Just open your minds there are alot more arrows out there than just easton. Does anyone think there will be a problem with the broadhead being right up against the carbon fibers of the arrow on the new easton hunting arrow


----------



## j baumgartner (Apr 21, 2003)

x-cutter you still there?


----------



## Spumoni (Oct 21, 2003)

> Does anyone think there will be a problem with the broadhead being right up against the carbon fibers of the arrow on the new easton hunting arrow?


Good question x-cutter,

The new HIT insert puts the critical broadhead interface (shank) against the ID of the shaft--eliminating variability and inaccuracy found with standard inserts.

Extensive field-testing, on everything from African game animals to cinderblocks, has shown the HIT systems to be incredibly reliable and the most durable Easton has ever tested.


----------



## bowbender7 (Jun 1, 2002)

ACC,s not very durable? 

All I can do is LMAO at that statement. We aint all a bunch of backwoods yahoos who dont know any better  

My personal experience has shown me that A/C technology is far more durable and consistant than any single-component shaft. Just as laminated limbs are far more durable and consistant than their counterparts.

I'm afraid Gold Tip has some proving to do to get a lot of us past the knowledge that it was not long ago when a 20+ grain spread was common amongst a batch of Gold Tip shafts.

Sean


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

*carbon*

The new Gold Tip and the old Gold Tip are two different companies with different management. Currently our specs on our pro series shafts are +/- .001 striaghtness and +/- 1grain in weight with the weight on the bag of shafts that it goes out with so that the archer can request the exact same grain weight next time similar to batch coding on an ACC. There are only 5 grain weights to choose from. XT gradr and Hunter grade arrows in 2004 will all be +/_2grains and a lot more durable than an ACC. Give them a try an you'll be surprised.


----------



## TheTone (Oct 7, 2003)

X-Cutter, have you guys ever thought of making a heavy carbon, say in the 9-10 gpi range? I liked the gold tips I had but I needed something heavier so I went with Easton Evolutions. I like them alot, but they're slightly noisy on the draw which my GT's weren't.


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

weight and straightness are great..now if Goldtip can get the spine consistency down..which is more important than straightness...

also, how long will they remain consistent? That's a BIG prob w/ all carbon IC type shafts. Straightness gets all wacky after a while.

Until those areas can be addressed, A/C/C's will rule the roost (and I'll keep shooting them)


----------



## x-cutter (May 20, 2003)

*carbons*

Gold Tip does make a big game 100 shaft that weighs 10.75 grains per inch. My recommendation is to shoot your normal spined Gold Tip and add our weight sysyem 20 or 50 grains behind the insert. If you are shooting a fixed blade broadhead it will help a ton with consistency and forgiveness and get the weight where it will do you the most good. It will also calm the ill effects of the wind and other elements. As far as spine consistency have you ever measured your own arrows and documented their performance or are you just going off of what Easton claims. I just spine tested a dozen of Easton carbons the other day and got .046 from top to bottom in the same dozen. Carbons react different out of the bow and we are in the process of fine testing what the crutial factors in accuracy are. Concentricity of the components are extremely important. I feel you've a bad taste in your mouth over some of the carbons on the market that have fiberglass and an inferior process which creates a memory when you bend the shaft. Any time you put anything except pure carbon, and there are several grades of carbon material that have different characteristics to them, you get differnt results. Some manufacturers use carbon material in there production that is half the cost of the high quality material that Gold Tip uses so you cant lump all carbon manufacturers together. There is a lot of junk out there and a lot different pattern layups on these types of shafts that make the difference. As far as our spines they are extremely good.


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)

X

Actually yes I have tested myself or had tested hundreds of arrow shafts from many manufacturers for spine consistency, weight and straightness. Including several dozen goldtips (3D Pro's and XTs). In fact I've been doing it for about 10 years now.

Easton all carbons on average are no worse than the other major manufacturers as far as spine consistency, and generally are better than Goldtip & Carbon Express. Where Easton all-carbons lack is in straightness run-out at the ends. 

IME spine & weight tolerances are the most important factors assuming a moderately straight shaft. (.006 TIR or so).

Nothing compares to A/C technology or XX alum for the entire package..at least as of yet. I'll keep trying and testing whatever new comes out (including Goldtip) but for the past 10 years, A/C/Cs have always ended up in my quiver when it was "crunch time".


----------

